# Ich habe keine Lust, (um) die Strände zu besuchen.



## bearded

[Moderator-Notiz: Von hier abgespalten.]
Ich finde eine gewisse Analogie zwischen_ Ich habe keine Lust, die Strände zu besuchen _und _Ich habe keine Zeit, die Strände zu besuchen. _Gewiss wird man sofort einwenden, dass Lust und Zeit nicht dasselbe sind und dass sie sich womöglich auch grammatisch anders verhalten, aber immerhin...  Und beim ersteren wäre ''um..zu'' nicht möglich.


----------



## Hutschi

Warum nicht?


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Warum nicht?


Soll das etwa heißen,  dass Du "Ich habe keine Lust, *um* .... zu .... ." normal fändest??


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> Warum nicht?


Würdest Du wirklich sagen _Ich habe keine Lust, um die Strände zu besuchen_?
  Lust, etwas zu tun / Zeit, etwas zu tun...

--crossed with JClaudeK--


----------



## Hutschi

Ich fasse beide Gegenfragen zusammen: Es gibt keinen Grund, sonst hätte ihn einer von Euch genannt. Es sind aber trotzdem eher ungewöhnliche Formen. So ungewöhnlich, dass es auf die einfache Frage: "Warum" keine einfache Antwort gibt.


Ich würde es aus praktischen Gründen eher nicht sagen, denn ich habe nicht genügend Lust, um die Strände zu besuchen. Ich halte die Form für ungewöhnlich, aber ich halte sie nicht für falsch.
Ich sage ja auch_: Ich habe heute keine Lust, um aufzuräumen._ Öfter aber ohne "um". Genauer: ich sage das natürlich nicht, das hat aber pragmatische Gründe, denn ich will keinen Streit. Ich gehe dann lieber los, um aufzuräumen.

Zurück zum fraglichen Satz:
Ich ziehe als Text vor:_ Ich habe keine Lust dazu, die Strände zu besuchen._

Leider weiß ich aber immer noch nicht, warum "Ich habe keine Lust, um die Strände zu besuchen." falsch ist. Vielleicht wegen der Negation. Normal wäre ja: Ich habe zu wenig Lust, um die Strände zu besuchen."

Edit: einen Haufen Tippfehler korrigiert, die ich übersehen hatte. Ich sehe zur Zeit Doppelbilder. (Ich war schon bei verschiedenen Ärzten, um das behandeln oder wenigstens diagnostizieren zu lassen.)


----------



## bearded

Ich vermute, dass dem Wort 'Lust' normalerweise ein Infinitivsatz mit 'zu' folgt, und kein Finalsatz (also kein 'Zweck').  Auch Hutschis Beispiel ''Ich habe keine Lust da*zu*...'' bestätigt dies mMn.
Ngram Viewer kennt ''Lust zu tun'', schreibt hingegen bei ''Lust um zu tun'': _not found.
Google Ngram Viewer._
Aufgrund der Analogie sollte dasselbe auch bei 'Zeit' statt 'Lust' gelten.
Google Ngram Viewer


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Ich sage ja auch_: Ich habe heute keine Lust, um aufzuräumen._


_Du_ sagst das vielleicht, sonst kenne ich niemanden, der das sagt!



bearded said:


> Ngram Viewer kennt ''Lust zu tun'', schreibt hingegen bei ''Lust um zu tun'': _not found._


Siehe auch hier
"Lust haben zu" 165 Treffer
und hier
"Lust haben um zu" keine Treffer



bearded said:


> Aufgrund der Analogie sollte dasselbe auch bei 'Zeit' statt 'Lust' gelten.


Hier bestätigt von Ngram Viewer


----------



## Sowka

Das sind die Formen, die ich kenne und verwende:

_Ich habe Lust, aufzuräumen.
Ich habe keine Lust, zum Strand zu gehen._

Ich würde dies nicht mit "um" verwenden und finde diese Form außerordentlich ungewöhnlich.

Das hat auch nichts mit der Negation zu tun:



Hutschi said:


> Leider weiß ich aber immer noch nicht, warum "Ich habe keine Lust, um die Strände zu besuchen." falsch ist. Vielleicht wegen der Negation. Normal wäre ja: Ich habe zu wenig Lust, um die Strände zu besuchen."



Auch hier würde ich sagen:

_Ich habe wenig Lust, die Strände zu besuchen_.

"Zu wenig Lust" funktioniert für mich nicht. Etwas anderes wäre es, wenn da etwa "Energie" stünde. 

Oder, ganz positiv:
_
Ich habe große Lust, die Strände zu besuchen_.
_Ich habe Lust, an den Strand zu gehen_.

Alles ohne "um".


----------



## elroy

Hutschi said:


> ich habe nicht genügend Lust, um die Strände zu besuchen


 Das halte ich für _eventuell_ (theoretisch) vertretbar, aber das hat nichts mit "Lust" zu tun, sondern mit "genügend". "Genügend" steht öfters mit nachfolgendem "um".

_Ich habe nicht genügend Geld, um ein neues Hemd zu kaufen.
Ich habe nicht genügend Energie, um jetzt zu arbeiten._

Parallel dazu könnte man vielleicht Deinen Satz bilden. Dein Satz setzt aber voraus, dass Du immer alles machst, wenn Du nur Lust dazu hast -- dass Lust also eine ausreichende Bedingung darstellt, um etwas zu machen. Das ist unrealistisch, also ist Dein Satz wohl aus pragmatischen Gründen blockiert.

Wie dem auch sei, "Lust haben" steht ansonsten grundsätzlich ohne "um". Ich bin zwar kein Muttersprachler, aber ich habe es ohne "um" gelernt und noch _nie_ anders gelesen oder gehört. Die Variante mit "um" hört sich grundfalsch an, nach dem Fehler eines Nicht-Muttersprachlers, vielleicht eines Niederländers. 

"Um" hätte da außerdem aus semantischen Gründen nichts zu suchen.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Ich sage ja auch_: Ich habe heute keine Lust, um aufzuräumen._


Außer Dir offenbar niemand (auch ich nicht). Ich habe in mehreren Varianten versucht eine Belestelle _für Lust haben, um etwas zu tun_ in der Literatur zu finden (mithilfe von Google Books). Bin aber nicht fündig geworden. Ich glaube Du bist uns eine schuldig.


----------



## Hutschi

Hier ist eine: 





> Morgen war auch noch ein Tag, da würde sie genügend Zeit und hoffentlich auch Lust haben, um ihre restlichen Habseligkeiten an ihren Platz zu stellen.


 Ich wünsch dir alles Gute (Nicole Beiser) (Edit: Korrektere Quellenangabe)

Ich habe einige Belegstellen bei Google Books gefunden, deutlich mehr in älteren Werken. Ich habe nur eine aktuelle gewählt.
Die Suche ist nicht ganz so einfach.

 Außerhalb von Büchern gibt es weitere Belegstellen.
KANTAA


> Diese Kombination ist für Sie, die keine Zeit oder keine Lust haben, um längere Zeit eine Therapie zu machen, aber wohl ein Bedürfnis haben nach einem Gespräch um alles der Reihe nach durch zu gehen.


 (bessere Quelle)

Ohne "um" sind die Formen meist eleganter und gegebenenfalls leicht gehoben im Stil.

Die Wendung mit "um zu" im gegebenen Zusammenhang habe ich oft gehört, es waren praktisch immer umgangssprachliche Situationen.
Selbst verwendet habe ich sie selten.

"Du hast wohl keine Lust, um dein Zimmer aufzuräumen?"
Pragmatisch ist das eine Kritik, in keiner Weise symmetrisch, also wird es in "normaler" Form kaum verwendet.
"Du hast wohl auch keine Lust, um dein Zimmer aufzuräumen?" - ebenfalls eher umgangssprachliche Situation.

Da ich viele alte Bücher lese, bin ich wohl öfter darauf gestoßen, als dass es repräsentativ ist.

Aber: Die sehr seltene Form wird nicht nur von mir verwendet. (Wie gesagt: von mir selten.)

Deshalb habe ich auch in #2 die Frage gestellt, warum es nicht möglich ist/sei.

Infolge der Diskussion nehme ich an. dass die Form eine Art sprachliches Fossil ist.


----------



## Sowka

In dem von Dir zitierten Beispiel steht "genügend" (Zeit und Lust); das ist ja der Fall, den elroy in #9 angesprochen hat.

Die anderen Fälle in den Belegstellen unter Deinem Link haben meist die Form "keine Lust, um 9 Uhr die Brötchen zu holen" -- eine ganz andere Konstruktion.



Hutschi said:


> "Du hast wohl keine Lust, um dein Zimmer aufzuräumen?"
> Pragmatisch ist das eine Kritik, in keiner Weise symmetrisch, also wird es in "normaler" Form kaum verwendet.
> "Du hast wohl auch keine Lust, um dein Zimmer aufzuräumen?" - ebenfalls eher umgangssprachliche Situation.


Meine Mutter hat -- durchaus umgangssprachlich -- ohne "um" formuliert:
_
Du hast wohl keine Lust, dein Zimmer aufzuräumen?
Du hast wohl auch keine Lust, dein Zimmer aufzuräumen? _
(Und es gibt in Google keine einzige Stelle mit "auch keine Lust, um dein Zimmer")


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Ich habe einige Belegstellen bei Google Books gefunden, deutlich mehr in älteren Werken.


Z.B.?

(Die von Dir angefürte überzeugt mich nicht: _Lust_ ist hier nur eine Einfügung. Das _um_ bezieht sich m.E. auf _Zeit_).


----------



## Hutschi

Ja, das ist ebenfalls umgangssprachlich.

Die Fälle mit der Uhrzeit hatte ich ausgeschlossen, aber ich habe sie immer "doppelt" verstanden.

 "keine Lust, um* 9 Uhr die Brötchen zu holen*"
 "keine Lust, *um 9 Uhr* die Brötchen zu holen"

So oder so: Warum ist es falsch?

(Ich hatte nicht vor, eine lange Diskussion zu führen. Ich suche eine Begründung fürs "entlernen")


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Warum ist es falsch?


Weil
_...keine Lust, 9 Uhr die Brötchen zu holen._
falsch ist. Das ist bestenfalls preußische Gardesprache.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Z.B.?
> 
> (Die von Dir angefürte überzeugt mich nicht: _Lust_ ist hier nur eine Einfügung. Das _um_ bezieht sich m.E. auf _Zeit_).



(edit: ) Soweit ich es gelesen habe, bezieht es sich auf beides, auf jeden Fall muss "genügend" Kongruenz vorliegen.



> Woneben wir vorzüglich wünschen müssen, daß die Franzosen ihre Provinzial-, Städte-, Sprach, und Sittengeschichte ganz im Einzelnen auszuarbeiten Lust haben , um das uns vielleicht unzugänglichere zu liefern.


Göttingische gelehrte Anzeigen




> ... so wendet er sich durch den Deutschen Kolonialverein an alle diejenigen, welche zur Mitarbeit an praktischer Kolonisation Lust haben, um hier einen, wie es heißt, durchaus aussichtsvollen Versuch zu starten".


Deutsche Kolonialzeitung

Zwei alte Beispiele.

----
PS: Neues Bespiel aus der Gegenwart:
https://www.ekiplankstadt.de/ekiplankstadt/content/e170/e333/e20274/anzeige_mai2017.pdf


> Jeden Sonntag (außer in den Ferien) treffen sich alle Kinder, die Lust haben, um gemeinsam Kindergottesdienst zu feiern.



Dieser Text ist aktuell und an Kinder gerichtet.


----------



## elroy

Hutschi said:


> Ich suche eine Begründung fürs "entlernen"


 Manches hat halt keinen erkennbaren Grund. "Lust haben, um etwas zu machen" ist im modernen Deutsch einfach unidiomatisch bzw. falsch, aus welchem Grund auch immer. Sprache ist nicht immer logisch -- vielleicht wird es in ein paar Jahrhunderten idiomatisch. Aus aktueller Sicht ist es das nicht.


----------



## Sowka

Aber Hutschi, in den von Dir angeführten alten Beispielen bezieht sich "Lust haben" auf das *davor* Gesagte, und der Nebensatz mit "um" liefert eine davon getrennte Begründung.

Ich zitiere und markiere das, was in Beziehung steht:


> an alle diejenigen, welche zur Mitarbeit an praktischer Kolonisation Lust haben, um hier einen, wie es heißt, durchaus aussichtsvollen Versuch zu starten





> ganz im Einzelnen auszuarbeiten Lust haben , um das uns vielleicht unzugänglichere zu liefern


----------



## elroy

elroy said:


> Manches hat halt keinen erkennbaren Grund.


 Wobei...





elroy said:


> "Um" hätte da außerdem aus semantischen Gründen nichts zu suchen.


 Das ist wohl der Grund. Keine der Bedeutungen/Anwendungen von "um" passt hier. Siehe bitte wirklich den Thread, den ich verlinkt habe. Dein Satz hört sich voll niederländisch an.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> (edit: ) Soweit ich es gelesen habe, bezieht es sich auf beides, auf jeden Fall muss "genügend" Kongruenz vorliegen.
> 
> 
> Göttingische gelehrte Anzeigen
> 
> 
> 
> Deutsche Kolonialzeitung
> 
> Zwei alte Beispiele.
> 
> ----
> PS: Neues Bespiel aus der Gegenwart:
> https://www.ekiplankstadt.de/ekiplankstadt/content/e170/e333/e20274/anzeige_mai2017.pdf
> 
> 
> Dieser Text ist aktuell und an Kinder gerichtet.


So etwas hatte ich erwartet. Derartige Schein-Treffer habe ich in älteren Texten auch gefunden. Wenn Du Dir die Struktur dieser Sätze genauer anschaust, wirst Du finden, dass die _um_-Nebensätze nicht das beschreiben, wozu jemand _Lust_ hat.

Im ersten Beispiel ist es _ihre Provinzial-, Städte-, Sprach, und Sittengeschichte ganz im Einzelnen auszuarbeiten.
_
Im zweiten Beispiel ist es_ zur Mitarbeit an praktischer Kolonisation.
_
Sie sind keine Belegstellen für das Paradigma, das wir hier diskutierten.


----------



## elroy

> PS: Neues Bespiel aus der Gegenwart:
> https://www.ekiplankstadt.de/ekiplankstadt/content/e170/e333/e20274/anzeige_mai2017.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Jeden Sonntag (außer in den Ferien) treffen sich alle Kinder, die Lust haben, um gemeinsam Kindergottesdienst zu feiern.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Text ist aktuell und an Kinder gerichtet.
Click to expand...

 Das Beispiel passt leider auch nicht. 

_Jeden Sonntag (außer in den Ferien) treffen sich alle Kinder, die Lust haben, [gemeinsam Kindergottesdienst zu feiern,] um gemeinsam Kindergottesdienst zu feiern._

Hier handelt es sich um eine Ellipse. Es wäre albern, das mit dem Kindergottesdienst zweimal zu sagen/schreiben.


----------



## Hutschi

Antwort auf # 21: Dann verstehe ich es im Moment wirklich nicht.

Ich höre erstmal auf. Das russische Sprichwort sagt: Der Morgen ist klüger als der Abend.

PS:
Cross-posted mit Elroy.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Jeden Sonntag (außer in den Ferien) treffen sich alle Kinder, die Lust haben, [gemeinsam Kindergottesdienst zu feiern,] um gemeinsam Kindergottesdienst zu feiern.


Fast:
_Jeden Sonntag (außer in den Ferien) *treffen sich* alle Kinder, die Lust haben, [*sich zu treffen*,] um gemeinsam Kindergottesdienst zu feiern._

Der Satz wäre bereits so vollständig und entspricht einem verbreiteten Paradigma:
_Jeden Sonntag (außer in den Ferien) treffen sich alle Kinder, die [dazu] Lust haben._
Das_ dazu _wird oft weggelassen.


----------



## Sowka

Ich neige elroys Interpretation zu. Rein pragmatisch: Die Kinder müssen nicht Lust haben, sich zu treffen, sondern sie müssen Lust haben, gemeinsam den Gottesdienst zu feiern. Sonst ergibt der Satz für mich keinen richtigen Sinn: Wenn einige davon sich treffen wollten, um Mensch-ärger-dich-nicht zu spielen, wären sie bei dieser Veranstaltung definitiv falsch.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> [*sich zu treffen*,]


 Syntaktisch gesehen hast Du wohl recht, aber in diesem Kontext darf man ruhig davon ausgehen, dass die Kinder nicht einfach nur Lust sich zu treffen haben, sondern konkret gemeinsam Gottesdienst zu feiern bzw. sich zu treffen, um gemeinsam Gottesdienst zu feiern.

So oder so, wir sind uns einig, dass das Beispiel irrelevant ist. 

(Gekreuzt mit Sowka.) 





elroy said:


> Keine der Bedeutungen/Anwendungen von "um" passt hier.


 Folgende Erklärungen habe ich gefunden:

_"um...zu" expresses purpose so it wouldn't mean anything here !

um... zu can be translated as "in order to". In this sentence, that wouldn't work _


----------



## berndf

Sowka said:


> Ich neige elroys Interpretation zu. Rein pragmatisch: Die Kinder müssen nicht Lust haben, sich zu treffen, sondern sie müssen Lust haben, gemeinsam den Gottesdienst zu feiern. Sonst ergibt der Satz für mich keinen richtigen Sinn: Wenn einige davon sich treffen wollten, um Mensch-ärger-dich-nicht zu spielen, wären sie bei dieser Veranstaltung definitiv falsch.


An der syntaktischen Analyse des Satzes ändert das aber nichts. Gegenstand des _Lust-Habens_ ist _sich treffen_. Wenn Du willst, kannst Du den Satz so klammern:
_Jeden Sonntag (außer in den Ferien) treffen sich alle Kinder, die Lust haben, {sich zu treffen, um gemeinsam Kindergottesdienst zu feiern}._​Das entspricht dann auch Deiner semantischen Interpretation.

Alternativ kannst den Satz aber auch nicht-elliptisch auffassen:
_Jeden Sonntag (außer in den Ferien) treffen sich alle Kinder, die Lust haben, um gemeinsam Kindergottesdienst zu feiern._​Es läuft alles aufs Selbe hinaus: Gegenstand des _Lust-Habens_ ist _sich treffen_.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> Gegenstand des _Lust-Habens_ ist _sich treffen_.


 Sehe ich (pragmatisch) nicht so.

Einen Gottesdienst könnte man im Prinzip gemeinsam feiern, ohne sich zu treffen (z.B. über Skype). Der Satz funktioniert trotzdem: Er schließt auch Kinder ein, die Lust auf den gemeinsamen Gottesdienst haben, nicht aber auf das Treffen an sich.

(Da aber Gottesdienste meiner Erfahrung nach in zumindest 99 % der Fälle persönlich stattfinden, ist der Unterschied hier wohl von rein akademischem Interesse.)


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Sehe ich (pragmatisch) nicht so.
> 
> Einen Gottesdienst könnte man im Prinzip gemeinsam feiern, ohne sich zu treffen (z.B. über Skype). Der Satz funktioniert trotzdem: Er schließt auch Kinder ein, die Lust auf den gemeinsamen Gottesdienst haben, nicht aber auf den Treffen an sich.


Das passt nicht in die formale Struktur des Satzes. Das müsstest Du so ausdrücken:
_Jeden Sonntag (außer in den Ferien) treffen sich alle Kinder, die Lust haben, gemeinsam Kindergottesdienst zu feiern._​Da sind wird dann bei Hutschis Interpretation und das ist dann auch nicht elliptisch und Du hast Dir dein Argument aus #21 selbst abgeschossen.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> Das passt nicht in die formale Struktur des Satzes.


 Ich habe Dir doch schon recht gegeben, was die syntaktische Struktur des Satzes betrifft: 


elroy said:


> Syntaktisch gesehen hast Du wohl recht


 Freilich sehe ich das - wie Sowka - aus pragmatischer Sicht nicht so streng.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Freilich sehe ich das - wie Sowka - aus pragmatischer Sicht nicht so streng.


Nur eben, dass Du Dir dadurch, wie gesagt, selbst das Argument zerstörst.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> Nur eben, dass Du Dir dadurch, wie gesagt, selbst das Argument zerstörst.


 Nein, nein, gar nicht.

_Jeden Sonntag (außer in den Ferien) treffen sich alle Kinder, die Lust haben, [gemeinsam Kindergottesdienst zu feiern,] um gemeinsam Kindergottesdienst zu feiern.

Jeden Sonntag (außer in den Ferien) treffen sich alle Kinder, die Lust haben, [sich zu treffen,] um gemeinsam Kindergottesdienst zu feiern.

Jeden Sonntag (außer in den Ferien) treffen sich alle Kinder, die Lust haben, [sich zu treffen, gemeinsam Kindergottesdienst zu feiern,] um gemeinsam Kindergottesdienst zu feiern._​
Es ist egal, wie der elidierte Infinitivsatz lautet. In allen drei Fällen handelt es sich um eine Ellipse, und in allen drei Fällen ist der "um"-Satz nicht mit "Lust", sondern mit "sich treffen" verbunden.

Den Satz könnte man ja auch so umschreiben:

_Jeden Sonntag (außer in den Ferien) treffen sich, um gemeinsam Kindergottesdienst zu feiern, alle Kinder, die Lust haben, [...]._

Das Ellipse-Feld kann man beliebig ausfüllen.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Nein, nein, gar nicht.


Doch. Sorry. Bei deiner Interpretation ist eine elliptische Analyse nicht zwingend und Du hast damit keine gültige Widerlegung von Hutschis Interpretation.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> Bei deiner Interpretation ist eine elliptische Analyse nicht zwingend


 Doch, denn Hutschis Interpretation ist doch eine andere. Nach Hutschis Interpretation treffen sich alle Kinder, die Lust auf einen gemeinsamen Gottesdienst haben, aber es wird nicht ausgesagt, dass es sich bei dem Treffen selbst um den Gottesdienst handelt. Sie könnten sich treffen, um den Gottesdienst zu planen oder so.

Der Kernbestandteil meiner Argumentation ist dies hier: 





> in allen drei Fällen *ist der "um"-Satz* nicht mit "Lust", sondern *mit "sich treffen" verbunden*.


 Und das ist mit Hutschis Interpretation gar nicht vereinbar.


----------



## berndf

Nein. Hutschis Behauptung ist dass der Satz hiermit identisch ist:


berndf said:


> _Jeden Sonntag (außer in den Ferien) treffen sich alle Kinder, die Lust haben, gemeinsam Kindergottesdienst zu feiern._


D.h. dass lediglich ein _um_ eingefügt wurde. Deine Interpretation wird durch den oben stehenden Satz ebenfalls gültig ausgedrückt. Damit hättest Du Hutschis Behauptung bestätigt und nicht widerlegt.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> Deine Interpretation wird durch den oben stehenden Satz ebenfalls gültig ausgedrückt.


 Nein. Siehe oben.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Nein. Siehe oben.


Doch schon. Pragmatisch macht das keinen Unterschied. Damit, dass du sagt man müsse die syntaktische Analyse nicht so ernst nehmen muss:


elroy said:


> Freilich sehe ich das - wie Sowka - aus pragmatischer Sicht nicht so streng.


wird der Strukturunterschied irrelevant und man kann den Satz genau so gut nach Hutschis Art interpretieren. Ihr meint dasselbe.

Es war im Interesse deines Argumentes keine gute Idee, nach


elroy said:


> Syntaktisch gesehen hast Du wohl recht, ...


ein


elroy said:


> ... aber...


folgen zu lassen. Ein einfacher Punkt wäre besser gewesen. Ich habe Deine Analyse ja bestätigt, nur leicht korrigiert, damit die syntaktische Struktur passt.


----------



## elroy

Ich glaube, wir reden aneinander vorbei.


berndf said:


> Damit, dass du sagt man müsse die syntaktische Analyse nicht so ernst nehmen muss


 Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass die Syntax _*gänzlich*_ außer acht gelassen sollte.

Wir besprechen hier zwei voneinander unabhängige syntaktische Aspekte des Satzes:

_Jeden Sonntag (außer in den Ferien) treffen sich alle Kinder, die Lust haben, um gemeinsam Kindergottesdienst zu feiern._

1. Wozu gehört "um gemeinsam Kindergottesdienst zu feiern"?
2. Welcher *elliptische* Infinitivsatz gehört zu "die Lust haben"?

Für mich ist 2 für die Widerlegung von Hutschis Lesart nicht ausschlaggebend, 1 dagegen schon.

Natürlich wird Hutschis Lesart besonders "widerstandsfähig" widerlegt, wenn man Deine Antwort auf 2 als selbstverständlich voraussetzt. Bei "meiner" Antwort _könnte_ es erst mal so aussehen, als wäre Hutschis Lesart wieder vertretbar, aber in Anbetracht unserer beiden Antwort auf 1 sieht man, dass dem nicht so ist.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Wir besprechen hier zwei voneinander unabhängige syntaktische Aspekte des Satzes:


Das kann man sich nicht aussuchen, wie es gerade ins Konzept passt. Entweder nimmt man die syntaktische Struktur ernst, und dann alle Aspekte, oder eben nicht.

PS:
Was den Inhalt der Aussage angeht, sind wir (@Sowka, Du und ich) ja alle auch gar nicht so weit auseinander. Die syntaktisch einwandfreie und paradigmatisch belegbare Vervollständigung des Satzes ist:
_Jeden Sonntag (außer in den Ferien) treffen sich alle Kinder, die Lust *dazu* haben, um gemeinsam Kindergottesdienst zu feiern._​
Die Frage ist jetzt worauf sich sich _dazu_ bezieht. Ich habe, um dem Einwand von @Sowka Rechnung zu tragen, ja schon bestätigt, dass sich der _um_-Satz direkt auf _treffen sich_ beziehen lässt. Damit gäbe es dann zwei Möglichkeiten, das _dazu _aufzulösen:

_Jeden Sonntag (außer in den Ferien) treffen sich alle Kinder, die dazu Lust haben, *sich zu treffen*, um gemeinsam Kindergottesdienst zu feiern._
_Jeden Sonntag (außer in den Ferien) treffen sich alle Kinder, die dazu Lust haben, *sich zu treffen, um gemeinsam Kindergottesdienst zu feiern*, um gemeinsam Kindergottesdienst zu feiern._
Die Interpretation 1. ist meine ursprüngliche.
Die Interpretation 2. schließt zwar deinen Skype-Gottesdienst aus, ist aber pragmatisch im Wesentlichen das, was @Sowka und Du sagen wollt - nur eben syntaktisch korrekt hergeleitet.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich denke, bei dem Satz mit "Lust" (und auch dem mit Zeit) ist es, wie in *#21*, ebenfalls eine Ellipse.

_Ich habe keine Lust, (die dazu nötig wäre), um das zu machen._
bzw. _Ich habe keine Lust (dazu), um das zu machen._
Elroys Satz hätte ich so verstanden:

_Jeden Sonntag (außer in den Ferien) treffen sich alle Kinder, *die Lust (dazu) haben*, [*gemeinsam Kindergottesdienst zu feiern,*] *um gemeinsam Kindergottesdienst zu feiern*._
Ich verstehe aber, dass er es anders meint.
Ich denke, ich verstehe aber jetzt einigermaßen, wo der Knackpunkt ist.
Ich habe bereits als Kind solche Sätze anders (nämlich als korrekt, weil meine Eltern sie verwendeten) analysiert. Sie kommen insgesamt sehr selten vor, sodass ich das noch in meiner inneren Grammatik verankert habe.

Edit:  Die Sätze sind also deshalb falsch, weil der Bezug nicht richtig funktioniert, weil das Bezugswort nicht explizit ausgesprochen ist.
_
_


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Jeden Sonntag (außer in den Ferien) treffen sich alle Kinder, die Lust haben, [gemeinsam Kindergottesdienst zu feiern,] um gemeinsam Kindergottesdienst zu feiern.





Sowka said:


> Ich neige elroys Interpretation zu.


Ich auch. (>> _Sie treffen sich, um gemeinsam Kindergottesdienst zu feiern._)

Wie dem auch sei, m.E. gibt es nur die Alternative zwischen "Lust haben (etw.) zu (tun)" oder (aber das steht auf einem anderen Blatt) "Lust haben auf/ an".
cf.:
Infinitive: *Lust haben zu...
*
"Lust haben *um* zu" * *

*
*


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Sie treffen sich, um gemeinsam Kindergottesdienst zu feiern


Das ist ja auch vollkommen in Ordnung. Siehe Interpretation 2. in #38.

@elroy bezog _Lust haben_ aber auf


elroy said:


> gemeinsam Kindergottesdienst zu feiern


ohne Bezug zu _treffen_. D.h. auf einen Ausschnitt aus dem untergeordneten Satz und das geht halt nicht.


----------



## elroy

> @elroy bezog _Lust haben_ aber auf
> 
> 
> elroy said:
> 
> 
> 
> gemeinsam Kindergottesdienst zu feiern
Click to expand...

 Nur pragmatisch -- nicht syntaktisch! Offenbar hast Du meine Absicht missverstanden. 

Ehrlich gesagt habe ich gar nicht darüber nachgedacht, was der Infinitivsatz zu "Lust haben" _syntaktisch_ sein müsste -- weil das wie gesagt für die syntaktische Analyse vom "um"-Satz, und daher für die Widerlegung von Hutschis Lesart, *gar keine Rolle* spielt! Ich habe einfach spontan meine _pragmatische_ Interpretation eingegeben und wollte damit keine syntaktische Aussage machen. 

Wie schon mehrfach gesagt, *bei mir ging es hauptsächlich darum, dass der "um"-Satz zu "sich treffen" und nicht zu "Lust haben" gehört*.

Mit anderen Worten:

Hutschi: _Here's evidence that "Lust, um etwas zu machen" is okay!  Here's a sentence with an "um" phrase that goes with "Lust haben"!_
elroy: _No, Hutschi.  The "um" phrase goes with "sich treffen."  The phrase that goes with "Lust haben" is elliptical, so your sentence doesn't prove that "Lust, um etwas zu machen" is valid. _

*It doesn't matter what the elliptical phrase is*.  Either way, Hutschi is wrong because the "um" phrase goes with "sich treffen," not with "Lust haben."


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Nur pragmatisch -- nicht syntaktisch! Offenbar hast Du meine Absicht missverstanden.


Nein auch pragmatisch. _Treffen_ muss schon eine Rolle spielen. Sowohl @Sowka als auch @JClaudeK haben es auf _treffen zu einem bestimmten Zweck _bezogen. Und das akzeptiere ich. Dein Skype-Gottesdienst als Gegenstand des _Lust-Habens_ ist nicht nur zu 99% pragmatisch ausgeschlossen, sondern bereits zu 100% syntaktisch und semantisch.



elroy said:


> *It doesn't matter what the elliptical phrase is*. Either way, Hutschi is wrong because the "um" phrase goes with "sich treffen," not with "Lust haben."


Da sind wir uns alle einig.


----------



## Hutschi

Danke für die Geduld mit mir und für die Lösungen.


----------



## elroy

@berndf: Willst Du damit aussagen, dass ein Kind, dass nur Lust auf einen gemeinsamen Gottesdienst hat, nicht aber Lust auf ein Treffen, trotzdem aber dahin geht, weil der gewünschte Gottesdienst ohne Treffen nicht möglich ist, ausgeschlossen ist? 

Müssen denn _alle_ Kinder gerade auf ein _Treffen_ an sich Lust haben? 

Das würde mir gar nicht einleuchten.


----------



## elroy

Dieses Beispiel ist etwas knifflig, weil ja ein Gottesdienst wie gesagt in 99 % der Fälle ein Treffen impliziert. Wir müssten den Gottesdienst durch etwas ersetzen, was pragmatisch plausibel ohne ein Treffen stattfinden kann.

_Jeden Sonntag treffen sich alle Kinder, die Lust haben, um vom Lehrer Bonbons zu kriegen.
_
Ein Kind kann vom Lehrer Bonbons kriegen, ohne sich mit anderen Kindern zu treffen. In diesem Satz geht es pragmatisch um Kinder, die Bonbons kriegen wollen (nicht solche, die sich treffen wollen). Dass sie dafür zum Treffen gehen müssen, bedeutet nicht, dass sie Lust auf das Treffen haben müssen.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> @berndf: Willst Du damit aussagen, dass ein Kind, dass nur Lust auf einen gemeinsamen Gottesdienst hat, nicht aber Lust auf ein Treffen, trotzdem aber dahin geht, weil der gewünschte Gottesdienst ohne Treffen nicht möglich ist, ausgeschlossen ist?
> 
> Müssen denn _alle_ Kinder gerade auf ein _Treffen_ an sich Lust haben?
> 
> Das würde mir gar nicht einleuchten.


Das kann man nur mutmaßen. Der Satz gibt das einfach nicht her. Beide Muttersprachler, die mir widersprochen haben, haben sich beschwert, dass ich _Lust haben_ in meinem ursprünglichem Beitrag auf _treffen im Allgemeinen_ und nicht auf _treffen zu einem bestimmten Zweck_ bezogen habe. Das kann ich nachvollziehen und akzeptieren. Der Bezug zu _treffen_ ist aber sowohl formal als auch intuitiv unmittelbar -- außer eben bei Hutschis Interpretation. Und dadurch, dass Du den Bezug ebenfalls nicht herstellst, schwächst Du Dein Argument nur unnötig ab.


----------



## elroy

I think I'll bow out for now.  You've given me a lot to chew on -- I'll come back if I have further questions or comments.


Hutschi said:


> Danke für die Geduld mit mir und für die Lösungen.


 Danke _Dir_, dass Du uns diesen regen Austausch ermöglicht hast!

Ich frage mich nur, ob in Zukunft irgendjemand _Lust haben_ wird, _sich_ _das alles durchzulesen_.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe mein eigenes Verständnis nochmal analysiert:

_*Jeden Sonntag treffen sich alle Kinder,* die Lust haben [vom Lehrer Bonbons zu kriegen], um vom Lehrer Bonbons zu kriegen._

Hier würde ich das sofort sehen, wie elroy.

_1. Jeden Sonntag (außer in den Ferien) treffen sich alle Kinder, die Lust haben, um gemeinsam Kindergottesdienst zu feiern._
Durch die Diskussion ist es jetzt umgeklappt zu
_1.a Jeden Sonntag (außer in den Ferien) treffen sich alle Kinder, die Lust haben, [gemeinsam Kindergottesdienst zu feiern,] um gemeinsam Kindergottesdienst zu feiern._
1.b bzw. zu: _Jeden Sonntag (außer in den Ferien) treffen sich alle Kinder, um gemeinsam Kindergottesdienst zu feiern, wenn sie Lust dazu haben.

Die Analyse:

1.c Jeden Sonntag (außer in den Ferien) treffen sich alle Kinder, *die Lust haben,  um gemeinsam Kindergottesdienst zu feiern.*_
muss also das Prinzip der "kurzen Bindung" "überschrieben". (Beide wurden von elroy und Bernd diskutiert, zum Teil implizit.)

Bei dem Satz kann "um" weggelassen werden, ohne dass wesentliche inhaltliche Änderungen folgen, es ist aber ein anderer Betrachtungsstandpunkt.
_1.d Jeden Sonntag (außer in den Ferien) treffen sich alle Kinder, *die Lust haben,  gemeinsam Kindergottesdienst zu feiern. *_

Die Interpretation von Bernd ist:
_1.d Jeden Sonntag (außer in den Ferien) treffen sich *einige Kinder* (=alle Kinder, die Lust [dazu] haben), um gemeinsam Kindergottesdienst zu feiern._

2. _Jeden Sonntag treffen sich *alle Kinder, die Lust haben*, um vom Lehrer Bonbons zu kriegen._
Hier bedeutet es:
2.a _Jeden Sonntag treffen sich *einige Kinder*, um vom Lehrer Bonbons zu kriegen._
(Nicht genau, aber genau genug, um die Syntax zu sehen.)

---

Ich habe in anderen Fällen gelesen, dass solche Uminterpretationen, wie ich sie gemacht habe, relativ häufig in verschiedenen Fällen stattfinden und dazu beigetragen haben, dass sich unsere heutige Sprache entwickelt hat. Und diese Entwicklung wird weitergehen. "Meine" Interpretation wird wahrscheinlich eher "aussterben".


----------

